# Abuse Resistant Boards



## drywall man (Sep 23, 2014)

There is this project that I have I got and abuse resistant boards has been specified. Well I have never dealt with abuse resistant boards so I am confused as to which brand is the best and why is it so. 

Also can you tell me common problems that you all have encountered while using abuse resistant boards.


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't know where you're from and what brands you have there but here the most common problem is cutting especially if the board has mesh inside


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

It has been awhile since I used it but the High Abuse Board and it was really fibrous and had a really deep recess, it was light weight and we glued it to block walls in a school. There is also High Impact which has the mesh in it as mentioned above. As far as the hanging it's easy but the finish will probably have to be solid coated because the face of it was rough. It's been 12-15 years ago so they may have made advances in the technology.


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

Some problems include: tougher to cut and a bit heavier. Beveled edges are typically beat up because of the loaders struggling with the extra weight. Also depending on the framing there may be some screw stripping issues since the board is actually denser than the framing (2O gauge and lighter metal studs). As mentioned earlier there is a difference between high impact and high abuse, be sure to read your specs carefully. As far as brands Ive only used the national gypsum stuff so I cant speak for the others.


----------



## gluedandscrewed (Jan 10, 2014)

pretty much what chris said. i used to do a lot of work in psyc wards whigh were always double 5/8 high abuse. you will go through a lot more blades then normal. rotozip bits tend to wear out much quicker. and also if you are bidding the hanging, check prices. 1 4X8 X5/8 was running 40-60/board last time i checked

if you are hanging on light gauge steel i have found that if you drive screws in the recess slowly with a regular cordless drill the screws tend to hold better. 

when iam bidding a high abuse i usually double or triple my labor for hanging


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

Total crap for the boarder sure everyone bids higher but in the end the boarder get a lowsy extra couple of cents when the job goes . Its heavy if its 5/8 you have to score all cuts twice. and when you break the board you have to jam your knee into it like when your screwing your wife :laughing:.Get Xbits from roto zip and eat your weaties:bangin:


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Just one word: ((((BITCH))))


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

QUOTE=cracker;105389]Just one word: ((((BITCH))))[/QUOTE]

haha did he just call me a bitch :lol:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

gordie said:


> Total crap for the boarder sure everyone bids higher but in the end the boarder get a lowsy extra couple of cents when the job goes . Its heavy if its 5/8 you have to score all cuts twice. and when you break the board you have to jam your knee into it like when your screwing your wife :laughing:.Get Xbits from roto zip and eat your weaties:bangin:


----------

